# Sourcing specific nitro paint to fix chip?



## vincentvangogh (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey there,

I purchased a AVRI jazzmaster in firemist silver recently, and there's a big chunk of missing paint (1 inch by 1 inch) on the top bevel of the guitar. It's like the previous owner wanted to make it a relic and changed his mind in the process. It looks pretty f*****g stupid.

I would like to fix it so it looks clean (at least) or new (I'd prefer that.). 

I know that nitro finishes can be buffed to take out small scratches and whatnot, so I'm trying to source the matching paint (firemist silver) in nitro cellulose, and than do the coat by coat with wetsanding, and a final buff . 

I wrote to fender, who redirected me to ReRanch, but I didn't get an answer from them after a week.

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Richelieu may be the closest supplier of nitrocellulose lacquer to you -- they carry the Mohawk brand which is used by a number of top luthiers

Colored Lacquer

Alternatively, Goudey Manufacturing in Toronto specializes in nitro and probably does ship to Montreal www.goudeymfg.com


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Reranch won't ship to Canada, nitro don't make it through the border.

You can get nitro in Canada but slim chance of getting fender colours.

I don't think Mohawk or goudrey will have firemist silver.

Try to find something that matches in duolicolor, it's acrylic laquer.

Or get a friend/relative in the us to bring you reranch.

Hard to advise further without a pic of the damage.

Nathan


----------



## vincentvangogh (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the insight.

I emailed a goudrey reseller about my issue to see if custom colors can be made.

I deleted my photobucket account , I'll try to upload on internet differently


----------



## vincentvangogh (Nov 7, 2017)

The good

















The bad (and the ugly)


----------



## vincentvangogh (Nov 7, 2017)

As you can see I got a somewhat close color with a nail polish (I had read online that it can be used) but then a friend advised against using that so I didn't

Obviously I'd love a nitro color to get a match, since otherwise it's going to age differently. The chip (or scrape) is ridiculous and bothers me hahaha.


----------



## vincentvangogh (Nov 7, 2017)

On another note, how do you guys think damage like this affects value? I was thinking a 100-200$ difference? 

I am not sure yet if I'm going to keep this, I am waiting on a staytrem arm to arrive, and then I am going to experiment with string gauges, but for now with the flatwounds I'm not too sure if the neck is for me. Not the easiest guitar in terms of feeling, I get cramps after a while, but I don't know if it's because I'm not so used to it yet.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Silver sharpie and nitro clearcoat? 

Obviously a ghetto fix but to my eye a Silver Sharpie would be a better match than your nail polish...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cant see it from the stage so dont sweat it. People are picky $200+ dip in price probably.

I'd keep it.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

If you're not sure you are keeping it leave the chip.

A bad nail polish repair hurts the value more than a chip.

If you decide to keep it and fix it than I think you're looking at reranch.

Nathan


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Or rattle can repaint the whole body.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Napa or car quest can match paint in rattle cans, with or without clearcoat


----------



## vincentvangogh (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> Napa or car quest can match paint in rattle cans, with or without clearcoat


In nitro?

That would be amazing.. I could just spray into a small bowl, do the touchups, wetsand and do a final buff. If it isn't nitro it won't be possible to melt it in.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It will be acrylic enamel but at least they can match the color


----------



## vincentvangogh (Nov 7, 2017)

Isn't it risky though? It could react where the paints meet right?

If not , than.. would the most promising would be to get them do do the custom color without enamel, and do the final clear coat with nitro?

I understand that this is tricky but I could do tests before.

It's just that I have a feeling a nitro topcoat would mesh in better when I do the final buffing, and I think I'd like it better if it aged similar than if it's the perfect color blend.

Is that a crazy idea?

Thanks for the tips everyone, much obliged


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You're going to have a hell of a time finding nitro paint in the color you want.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

We use the word "nitro" like we use "kleenex" but the fact is unless you're a furniture manufacturer that buys nitrocellulose lacquer in 50 gal barrels you're going to have a hell of time finding any in Canada (for the past few decades). Watco and Mohawk are indeed lacquers but not nitrocellulose and either will work. You don't have to use a lacquer color to fix the area and you're never gonna get it perfect. I've had reasonable success matching color with either model paints (like from your neighborhood hobby store) or automotive touch-up paints (like from Canadian Tire). If the guitar was finished in lacquer you can recoat on top of the repair with either of the products mentioned above. The best you can hope for is a passable repair that upon inspection will be noticeable (that is without a total refin).


----------

